# Latest TSA News 7/18/11



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 18, 2011)

Rather than do separate topics, I'm going to combine a few here.

Insert my usual "The TSA sucks" comments as appropriate.


TSA To Test Trusted Traveler Program With Certain Delta & American Airlines Frequent Fliers
                                   By Chris Morran on July 14, 2011  2:41 PM              

                       In May, TSA chief John Pistole said the agency was considering a program that would allow pre-vetted "trusted travelers" to get through airport security faster. Today, the TSA announced actual details of the program it will begin testing on a small group of fliers. More »




Woman Accused Of Groping TSA Agent -- Yeah, You Read That Right
                                   By Phil Villarreal on July 18, 2011  9:15 AM 
Accusations of groping involving Transportation Security  Administration agents are far from unheard of, but it's rare that it's a  security officer who's the one filing the complaint. Yet a  Colorado  woman stands accused of groping a TSA agent at Phoenix's Sky Harbor  Airport Thursday. More »




Appeals Court: Feds Rushed To Roll Out Controversial TSA Scanners
                                   By Chris Morran on July 15, 2011  3:21 PM                
An appeals court panel in Washington, D.C., ruled today that  the government jumped the gun by not seeking public feedback before  rolling out airport scanners that see through travelers' clothes.  Unfortunately for those opposed to these devices, the scanners are not  going anywhere. More »



Reader: TSA Agent Cracks Timothy McVeigh Joke That Would Probably Have Gotten Me Detained
                                   By Chris Morran on July 18, 2011  4:15 PM                
For all the wise-cracking most of us do about the TSA and  airport security procedures, we also know that when it comes time to  actually pass through the checkpoint on our way to the gate, it's  probably not the best time to be a jokester. But, says a Consumerist  reader, there is at least one TSA screener who thinks it's perfectly  fine for him to lightheartedly reference Oklahoma City bomber Timothy  McVeigh. More »



Senator: Travelers Should Be Reimbursed Fees For All Lost & Mishandled Bags
                                   By Chris Morran on July 18, 2011  1:15 PM                
Even though a new rule is about to kick in that refunds  airline baggage fees for any traveler whose luggage vanishes forever,  New York Senator Chuck Schumer thinks it's not enough and that airlines  should be reimbursing fees even if you get your bags back a day or two  later.  More »


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 19, 2011)

*Airport security directors criticize TSA, offer Congress recommendations
'The TSA is so focused on protocols that they often lose sight of what is reasonable or even necessary'*
http://www.securitydirectornews.com/index.php?p=article&id=sd201107kpfVId

The Transportation Security Administration is inefficient,  inflexible, abusive of its power, and lacks separation of power, Jerry  Orr, aviation director for Charlotte Douglas International Airport, told  House members on July 13 during a hearing on airport perimeter  security.&#8220;With these shortcomings, achieving security can be lost in the shuffle,&#8221; said Orr, in written transcripts of his testimony. &#8220;Security needs are dynamic and a security organization needs to be similarly flexible.&#8221;







*TSA Agents Now Handing Out "Junior TSA Agent" Stickers To Little ...
*www.godlikeproductions.com/forum1/message1566418/pg2
_TSA_ Agents Now Handing Out "Junior _TSA_ Agent" Stickers To Little Kids at the GodlikeProductions Conspiracy Forum.




*Mom arrested in airport over protest of TSA agents groping her child
July 19, 2011*


> Now we hear the story out of a Nashville Airport that a mother was  handcuffed and arrested for telling the agent that neither she nor her  child were going through the x-ray machine and her child was not going  to be groped.
> From early infancy, we teach our children in the home and at school  that no one should be allowed to touch them improperly and especially in  &#8220;private places.&#8221;  They are told no one is to touch them in any area  that is covered by a swim suit.
> Ann-Marie Murrell of  &#8220;The New York Daily News reports:&#8221;
> 
> ...


Hero.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 19, 2011)

[h=5]Comedian tweets TSA woes
Posted July 18, 2011 at 7:45 pm by Eddie Scarry[/h] 					The TSA is on a roll! Last week, it was *Donald Rumsfeld* who got the touchy treatment at Chicago&#8216;s O&#8217;Hare airport. Today it was *Kathy Griffin*&#8216;s turn. The red-headed comedian immediately took to Twitter to gripe about the groping she received at an unspecified airport:


----------



## granfire (Jul 19, 2011)

> *TSA Agents Now Handing Out "Junior TSA Agent" Stickers To Little ...
> *http://www.godlikeproductions.com/fo...age1566418/pg2
> _TSA_ Agents Now Handing Out "Junior _TSA_ Agent" Stickers To Little Kids at the GodlikeProductions Conspiracy Forum.



Gropers in training?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 19, 2011)

Conditioning.


----------



## granfire (Jul 19, 2011)

You grope me and I grope you?

I am sure the groping would go over easier if they had some young and handsome gropers of the opposite sex though...

Or pick your groper....

But then again, when I travel I am not in the groping mood....


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 19, 2011)

The TSA recently announced it caught someone bringing a small quantity of the explosive C4 on a plane.
They did not mention catching anyone else.
They didn't mention detonators, timers, remote triggers, etc.
The explosive was in checked, not carry on baggage.
All of these are crucial omissions.

Some are suggesting that it was a 'test', considering the TSA's track record of failing to find the vast majority of planted 'intended to be found' test items.

The theater, continues.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 19, 2011)

Woman Gets Knife Past TSA Checkpoints Not Once, But Twice!
                                   July 19, 2011                 

                       What with reports indicating a plethora of security breaches  at U.S. airports, why not check out some of those statistics in action?  Two such breaches may have occurred recently, as an Indianapolis woman  claims she made it through security twice with a knife in her carry-on. More »


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 19, 2011)

*TSA Reportedly targeting those critical for retaliatory 'extra' screening.*
http://www.murfreesboropost.com/burriss-appreciate-free-speech-tsa-has-different-opinion-cms-26895


> Keeping track of what passengers say is part of a program called SPOT,  Screening Passengers by Observation Techniques, where agents observe  passengers and create a numerical score for who might be a terrorist.
> 
> But  here's something interesting: captured terrorist training manuals  specifically tell recruits not to be critical or belligerent, so as to  avoid attracting attention.
> 
> ...






*TSA Charges Congressman With Violating Federal Law For Exposing Security Breaches*
July 18th, 2011 
http://www.realnewsreporter.com/?p=6436


> *Hypocrites: At same time appeals court confirms TSA itself broke federal law *
> 
> Officials at the Department of Homeland Security, the parent agency  of the TSA, have claimed that a Congressman violated federal law by  disclosing to the press details of 25,000 security breaches over the  past ten years, despite the fact that the documents from which he  gleaned the information were non-classified.
> Rep. Jason Chaffetz (R-Utah) received a letter last week outlining  the charge from Homeland Security Deputy Counsel Joseph B. Maher,  following a Congressional oversight hearing on the TSA last Wednesday.
> During the hearing Chaffetz disclosed information about the security breaches, which made headlines in *USA Today* and several other newspapers.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 20, 2011)

*TSA agent sentenced as sex offender  *
www.myfoxorlando.com
A former Transportation Security Administration worker was sentenced to ten years of sex offender probation


*NH bill would put TSA agents on sex offender registry  | Ron Paul 2012 | Sound Money, Peace and Libe* 
www.dailypaul.comBut that man should play the tyrant over God, and find Him a better man than himself, is astonishing drama indeed!~~D. Sayers


*TSA Moron Mistakes Ipod Charger For Bomb Equipment* www.wired.comIf  ever you needed evidence that airport security is theater, here you go.  A TSA guard at JFK refused to let a frequent flyer through because he  didn't like the looks of a DIY charger.


*Man gets through security with gun at Montana airport   (TSA strikes again)* 
www.freerepublic.comThe  Transportation Security Administration said Wednesday that screeners at  Gallatin Field near Bozeman inadvertently allowed a passenger with a  firearm in his carryon luggage through security last month.


*New TSA Report: Every Test Gun, Bomb Part Or Knife Got Past Screeners At Some Airport | Techdirt* 
www.techdirt.comWhile  the TSA is still fighting as hard as possible to be able to either see  you naked or touch your private parts, apparently it hasn't spent that  much time actually figuring out how to look for people carrying weapons  onto planes.  A few folks have sent in this ABC story about a man who  boarded a 


*Man passes through TSA security with loaded gun in carry-on bag, boards plane | abc13.com* 
abclocal.go.comYou expect TSA to prevent contraband from getting on planes, but as we've learned, that doesn't always happen


*John Lott's Website: TSA made mistakes with X-ray body scanners, subjecting people to 10x the radiat* 
johnrlott.blogspot.comTSA  commanded radiation exposure is 10X what an individual was intended to  receive.Miayagiken-Oki earthquake/Fukushima accidental exposure will  compare how, absolute, relative, policy, et cetera?If 10X TSA is OK, how  does that compare to an accidental exposure?A benefit of the recent  'news' may be t


*Woman whose breasts exposed in pat-down settles with TSA* 
www.msnbc.msn.comA  woman who claims Transportation Security Administration officials  exposed her breasts during a pat-down in 2008 will receive compensation  from the agency, the Daily Mail reported.


*Philadelphia TSA screener arrested on child exploitation charges - by Bruce Tyson* 
news.helium.comA  TSA screened was arrested for sexual exploitation of children after he  was found distributing child pornography from his Facebook page. The  man, pictured in his TSA uniform


*The Journal of Plymouth Rock Ranch  » My 2nd Personal TSA Story* 
plymouthrockranch.comYou  can read about my 1st encounter with TSA here.  But that wasn&#8217;t my only  encounter with TSA during my 14 months of flying back and forth between  San Antonio and Seattle. The  TSA Agent told me, "I only chose you because you looked like you  wouldn&#8217;t give me any problems!"  That's how they target their victims.




*Bruce Schneier on TSA* 
www.youtube.comAn  excerpt from the upcoming documentary "Code 2600"Famous security guru  and philosopher Bruce Schneier deconstructs the TSA masterfully. Well  done Bruce!Not  everyone in this county is a sheep willing to trade in their freedom  for "security theatre" ie., all show without any real security.  For  some discussion on just what a fraud TSA is see http://www.youtube.com/watch?v&#8203;=3VA4EyT4ezE








*Update:*
No  Felony Charges For Longmont Woman In TSA Groping Case:LONGMONT, Colo.  (CBS4) &#8211; No felony charges will be filed against the Colorado woman who  allegedly sexually assaulted a Transportation Security Administration  agent in Phoenix.
On Tuesday the Maricopa County district  attorney decided to turn the case of Yukari Miyamae, 61, of Longmont  over to city prosecutors. She could still be charged with a misdemeanor.

*Yukari Miyamae Won't Face Felony Charges For TSA Grouping 7/19/11     *
              Prosecutors have decided they will not  press felony charges against a woman accused of groping a female  Transportation Security Agent.
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/07/19/yukari-miyamae-wont-face-_n_904045.html


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 20, 2011)

*TSA agent arrested, accused of theft at Bush Airport* 
www.khou.comA TSA agent accused of stealing money at Bush Airport  made her first court appearance Friday.


*private invesigations: Flier's TSA 'grope' nightmare* 
privateinvesigations.blogspot.&#8203;com


*TSA agent plunders $50K in electronics, caught shoving iPad in pants* 
www.digitaltrends.comHave you ever lost something from your bag after checking it at the airport? The TSA gives us another reason...


*- Hot Air* 
hotair.comTSA Theft of Passenger Valuables a Nationwide Problem






*Newark TSA officer pleads guilty to theft from passengers* 
www.reuters.comNEW  YORK (Reuters) - A federal security officer at Newark Liberty  International Airport pleaded guilty on Monday to accepting bribes and  kickbacks from a colleague who regularly stole money from passengers


*Former TSA employee admits to theft* 
www.khon2.comFormer  Transportation Security Administration supervisor Dawn Nikole Keka, 35,  pled guilty to one count of theft Friday in Honolulu District Court for  stealing $200 from an undercover agent at Kona International Airport.


*TSA Under Fire for Rising Theft by Baggage Screeners* 
abcnews.go.comTSA Under Fire for Rising Theft by Baggage Screeners


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 20, 2011)

Those last 2 posts are all from the last couple hours. More are coming in as I type this.  Like I think I said...if I did each one as an individual topic, I'd have to change the name of the site. LOL.

Going to do 1 thread a week, unless it's major, to cut down on the 'noise' as it were.

Feel free to break anything out that seems to warrant it.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 20, 2011)

*New TSA software to end naked scanner images* 
latimesblogs.latimes.comSay  goodbye to naked scanner images. The Transportation Security  Administration announced Wednesday that it will begin installing  software to allow airport scanners to show objects hidden under the  clothes of passengers without creating what appears to be a naked  digital...


*New software to end naked airport scanner images* 
www.chicagotribune.comSay goodbye to naked scanner images.


* San Diego woman with large knife is latest TSA lapse - Worldnews.com*
article.wn.com/.../San_Diego_woman_with_large_knife_is_latest_*TSA*_lap...
27 minutes ago - Jennifer  Morgan from San Diego, CA was able to accidentally carry a switch blade  knife with a four inch folding blade in a zippered purse compartment *...


* *Libertarian Party of Florida plans TSA protest at Florida sheriff ...*[
www.examiner.com/.../libertarian-party-of-florida-plans-*tsa*-protest-at-flori...
25 minutes ago - The  Libertarian Party of Florida is planning a protest of the  Transportation Security Administration's blatant disregard for the U.S.  Constitution's 4th *...

*
*Napolitano's VIPR Vows to &#8220;Dominate, Intimidate, Control&#8221; the ...*
floydreports.com/napolitanos-vipr-vows-to-dominate-intimidate-control-th...
26 minutes ago - Indeed, the Gestapo-like tactics of one of the Department's better known masters of overreach&#8211;the _TSA_&#8211;are responsible for countless examples of the *...


*


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 20, 2011)

*If you pack a vibrator, don't get shaken by TSA*
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2011/06/19/TRHF1JL2NM.DTL
Summary: Pocket Rockets are ok, but the John Holmes Special should be packed in checked baggage, lest it be confused with a billy club.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 20, 2011)

*Military men and women do not face the same security checks you do at the airport*
Some servicemen and women are excluded from removing their shoes.
http://www.wtvr.com/news/wtvr-tsa-m...s-military-personnel-20110719,0,1476178.story


----------



## Mark Jordan (Jul 20, 2011)

This TSA procedure is really disappointing. How long should we play along for our supposed security and the safety our country?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 21, 2011)

Mark Jordan said:


> This TSA procedure is really disappointing. How long should we play along for our supposed security and the safety our country?



Until someone remotely starts blowing up planes again due to the TSA's continued failure to properly screen checked baggage while being busy stealing ipods from it.
Then they'll start requiring a pap smear and prostate check of all passengers.
Won't fix the security hole, but will deflect attention from it while they shuffle some cabinet heads around.


----------



## David43515 (Jul 22, 2011)

Sorry Bob, I had to.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 22, 2011)

*TSA Screener Brings Woman To Tears Through Aggressive Body Search*
             At least the Transportation Security Administration  official didn't prevent the man from videotaping a screener running her  hands up and down the body of a female passenger to the point that she  was in tears. So maybe TSA is finally learning that videography is  permitted at security checkpoints. But now it begs the question to what  extent must we go through in order to enjoy the privilege of flying


*Woman Found Guilty in TSA Patdown Case*
www.myfoxaustin.com/.../woman-found-guilty-in-*tsa*-patdown-...
9 hours ago - An Austin woman had her day in court Thursday after a big blowout with _TSA_ workers last year at Austin Bergstrom International Airport.

*
Prison Planet.com » Man Harassed By TSA Over Urostomy Bag Targeted ...*
]www.prisonplanet.com/man-harassed-by-*tsa*-over-urostomy-bag-targeted-...
2 hours ago - Man Harassed By _TSA_ Over Urostomy Bag Targeted Again *...* 
The bladder cancer survivor says he endured a second inappropriate pat down at Detroit Metropolitan Airport.
*

News : Laura Ingraham claims TSA agents stole her jewelry from her ...*
www.radio-info.com/.../laura-ingraham-claims-*tsa*-agents-stole-her-j... 6 hours ago - Conservative  talk show host and author Laura Ingraham recently flew out of Newark's  Liberty International Airport, and while she isn't claiming _TSA_ agents .

*
SC man: TSA failed to detect knife in carry-on luggage - WIS News ...*
www.wistv.com/.../passenger-*tsa*-failed-to-detect-knife-in-carry-on-luggage
15 hours ago - When  a local police officer arrived in his Miami hotel room on vacation, he  was shocked to find what was in his bag. A knife. A very large and  lethal knife.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 23, 2011)

*A nice roundup of some of the dumbest things the TSA did in 2008* 
www.gadling.comThe TSA has made quite a name for itself when it comes to making stupid decisions. Whether it is forcing a mom to drink her own breast milk, or claiming a thin laptop could be a dangerous weapon,  when the TSA screws up, they tend to screw up quite badly. 

*TSA screwups* 
tsascrewups.wordpress.comOn  the heels of yesterday&#8217;s story that TSA assaulted a 6-year-old girl in  New Orleans comes a reports from a mother from Clackamas, Oregon, that a  similar thing happened to 8-year-old son. Spencer Sheahan and his  family were on their way to Disneyland at the time.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 23, 2011)

Our REAL Law Enforcement folks might 'like' this one.

*TSA supervisor arrested for impersonating a police officer to get out of traffic ticket*
March 7, 2011  //
 Despite the blue uniforms, TSA screeners are not law enforcement  officers. (The blue uniforms with the shield patches were added to give  the screeners credibility.) They do not carry weapons and cannot make  arrests.
 Or claim to be law enforcement officers. Michael Mazzone was arrested for pretending to be a sworn law enforcement officer.
http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2011/03/tsa_officer_charged_with_imper.html


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 23, 2011)

*TSA worker stole watches, debit card from LAX bags, officials say* 
latimesblogs.latimes.comA  Transportation Security Administration officer has been indicted on  five charges in the theft of four watches and a pre-paid debit card from  luggage at Los Angeles International Airport, officials announced  Friday. A federal grand jury indicted Paul Yashou, 38,...


----------



## granfire (Jul 23, 2011)

if there were this many complaints about the police nationwide, the country would be in flames....


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 23, 2011)

Goto Google.
Search for TSA
modify your search to Past Hour.
It's still a crap load of results.
My local PD doesn't get that many hits in a year.


----------



## kuntawguro (Jul 23, 2011)

Personally, I would not fly in a plane where the passengers were not screened. Complain all you want, but the alternative is more deadly.


----------



## granfire (Jul 23, 2011)

kuntawguro said:


> Personally, I would not fly in a plane where the passengers were not screened. Complain all you want, but the alternative is more deadly.


well, I think there would be no complaint if they actually were sufficient at that...


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 23, 2011)

kuntawguro said:


> Personally, I would not fly in a plane where the passengers were not screened. Complain all you want, but the alternative is more deadly.



I don't know what to say to you.

I fear that you are not only not seeing the point about the overturning of the civil liberties your country is supposed to be founded upon but you are also not cognisant of just how useless all this public humiliation and invasion of privacy is when it comes to reducing true risk.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 23, 2011)

By the way, just to elaborate, I am not against the use of security mechanisms in those areas where they are both necessary and effective.  

I served on the jury of a case where the risks were so high profile that we had armed Police at the court.  Every day I had to pass through metal detectors and get searched (tho' not as invasively as it reported that the TSA do), even when the court staff knew me well enough to address me by my first name.  That made perfect sense to me and had a visible positive deterrent effect of keeping the bad guys (or bad devices) out of the court room.

Were my civil liberties impaired?  Yes they were, especially as I had no choice in the matter as I was on the jury and could not refuse to perform my duty without being in contempt of court.  But in that case and in those circumstances it was justified and effective - unless the bad guys were willing to drive a car load of explosives up to the court rooms outside wall and kill everyone, defendants included.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 23, 2011)

No one is calling for the end of screening.
We're calling for the end of the joke that is the Security Theater.

Unless you believe that molesting 6 yr olds and gropping old mens balls is real security?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 23, 2011)

5 planes in -20- years, 5 flights out of tens of thousands of flights, and 20? passengers out of millions.

Compare that to the thousands of items -missed- by the TSA, the radiation issues, the molestation issues, the harassment issues.

Anyone who thinks we're safer today than we were on 9/10/01 is fooling themselves.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 24, 2011)

Bob et al,

I have no sympathy for anyone right now. 

1) For years I complained about being treated like a criminal. 
2) For years I complained about being always randomly selected.
3) For years I complained about being delayed, detained, held, etcetera
4) For years I was always treated like , like , like a peice of meat and with no respect. 

And yes this was prior to 9/11/2001 as well. 


Now, today, if I get inspected it is less than it was before. I do noe get the multiple agents yelling at me at once, and asking questions and all demanding I look at them and only them and answer them first. While I have travelled recently I was not patted down, nor did I go through a big machine, just the normal metal detector. I stopped, waited, proceeded when told to do so, then asked if I was clear to leave and then asked if it was ok to get my check on and contents of my pockets. 

Now everyone gets more inspections. 

Now everyone gets treated like crap. 

I used to hear, it is ok Rich it is just you, or some variant of that comment. 

But now that it is them everyone else is now upset. Things actually got better for me when it got worse for everyone else. 


While I do not agree with the rights they have infringed upon or taken away, I find it hard to care about all the public that said or did nothing when it was happening to a few people. Now it is happening to more people and affecting them (* those who are now complaining *) I am supposed to care for their feelings? Sorry but no.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 25, 2011)

Los Angeles TSA Officer Indicted on Theft Charges


> Federal prosecutors say a Transportation Security Administration officer has been indicted on theft charges related to items that were stolen from luggage at Los Angeles International Airport.  Thirty-eight-year-old Paul Yashou of  Torrance was named in a five-count indictment Friday that charges him  with two felony and three misdemeanor counts.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 25, 2011)

Rash of _TSA_ thefts at New York airports - NYPOST.com
www.nypost.com/.../*tsa*_stands_for_thieves_steal_at_...
25 minutes ago - A _TSA_  screener is suspected of teaming up with a baggage  handler at Kennedy  Airport to loot the luggage of at least one flier in the latest in a  rash of *...*

_TSA_ stands for 'Thieves Steal at Airports' - They were allegedly *...
*www.aviationanswers.com/content/view/24551040/1/
9 minutes ago - They were allegedly thick as thieves. A _TSA_ screener is suspected of teaming up with a baggage  handler at Kennedy Airport to loot the luggage of at...

New York (NY) Daily News - More Headlines
 India protests against sari-clad envoy's TSA patdown 
Sun Jul 24, 2011 1:21 PM EDT

Lansing (MI) State Journal - More Headlines
 TSA again bursts urostomy bag [/TD]
Sun Jul 24, 2011 08:16 AM EDT

Orlando (FL) Sentinel - Lake County - More Headlines
 South Florida TSA agent charged in theft of $450 pen 
Sat Jul 23, 2011 12:10 PM EDT


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 27, 2011)

[h=2]Not Content With Hassling Air Travelers, Off-Duty TSA Agent Uses Badge To Scare Driver[/h]


----------



## Buka (Aug 2, 2011)

LOGAN AIRPORT, BOSTON

TSA to implement new program taught to them by "an international security consultant". They had 20 hours of training.  I'm sure there will be no problems at all.

http://boston.cbslocal.com/2011/08/...edium=dl&utm_campaign=new-screening-procedure


----------



## CanuckMA (Aug 2, 2011)

Buka said:


> LOGAN AIRPORT, BOSTON
> 
> TSA to implement new program taught to them by "an international security consultant". They had 20 hours of training.  I'm sure there will be no problems at all.
> 
> http://boston.cbslocal.com/2011/08/...edium=dl&utm_campaign=new-screening-procedure



That's suspiciously like what is being done at Ben Gurion.

Difference of course is training. And the procedure at Ben Gurion does not slow down the process. They take advantage of existing lines. They'll pull you out while you're already waiting for something else, like check in, luggage drop off, etc.


----------

